
How is this still a thing? Today: discrimination and victim mentality - dschuetz
I have always assumed that such an old social problem has long been settled, but it is somehow all the same. Nothing has changed.<p>On the one hand, adult people who discriminate against other fellow human beings. On the other hand, people who feel discriminated against and demand special treatment from other people from their usual victim role.<p>Case A: Human A shares a workplace with human B. Human B works very well. Human A works well, but not as well as human B, and therefore performs less in comparison. Therefore, human A is looking for a reason to sabotage the work of human B, and finds a peculiarity in human B, through which human A can discriminate human B. This is what human B is doing so that not only does the performance of human B stagnate, but human B feels forced to quit the job. Human A performs exactly the same as before, but now better in comparison. Human B has become a victim of discrimination in the workplace.<p>(Problem: Is it possible to use those scenario to determine which gender human A and B are attributed to? Which gender are human A and B?)
======
dschuetz
Case B: Human B has become a victim of discrimination and is therefore
attributed to a group of people who are often treated equally bad (see:
positive discrimination). Human B is preferred when applying for a new
position and in some other questions. This new special treatment pleases human
B very much. Human B is now working with Human C. Human C has not enjoyed any
special treatment because human C does not belong to the discriminated group
of people. Human C works very very well. Human B works as well as before, but
performs not as well in comparison to human C. Therefore, human B looks for a
reason to sabotage the work of human C, and claims that human C is
discriminatory and that human B is treated worse than others by human C
because Human B belongs to the discriminated group of people. Human C is
wrongly accused, but must bear the full consequences. Human C suffers and only
the performance stagnates, but human C feels forced to quit. Human B performs
exactly the same work as before, but now better in comparison. Human C has
become the victim of victim mentality. (Problem: Is it possible to use those
scenario to determine which gender human A,B and C are attributed to? Which
gender are human A, B and C?)

